# How do I convince myself everything is real?



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

Been really struggling with intrusive thoughts about the world not being real, and no other people being real. And this forum not being real now that I'm typing this.

It's probably started because the derealization makes me feel like the world's not real, which makes me worry that it's actually not. But it's so difficult to convince myself that that's not the case when I feel so unreal and weird all the time.

Has anyone managed to overcome this symptom/thought? How?


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey bro, this is definitely the hardest part of DP. You are plagued by a thought you can't prove wrong. I'm now 95% recovered and that thought is still there once or twice a day, but it causes me no anxiety. It's always a possibility, but once stuff appears real, you have no reason to believe it isn't. Solipsism feels like bullshit again.

Also, check out the post I made about getting rid of existential thoughts. I want to help people with this part of DP as it's by far the worst.


----------



## borednikon (Mar 4, 2013)

Definitely one of the more difficult aspects of DP. The truth is that there is only one way around this symptom. You MUST change your thoughts. I know this sounds impossible, and at first it might seem impossible, but it does work. As soon as you start having the intrusive "what if" thoughts, stop and remember that it is only the stress of the DP making you think this way. Then remind yourself that the world IS real. It takes a lot of practice to master this but it DOES work.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

things are real, go back to the past and think of a time when you were happy,, this may confirm that things were real at one time.


----------



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't think of it as having to convince yourself; that implies doubt and unsureness. Just know and believe 100% that everything is really, truly real. Reinforce that you are only differently experiencing what is definitely there.


----------



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

You're all correct, of course, it's just so difficult to see it and be able to follow advice when OCD + feelings are telling you that everything is imaginary, and memories never happened you just imagined them, and having a body etc is weird. bleh


----------



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

The other major symptom at the mo is that anything that I think about, or try to learn about, doesn't seem to make any sense. Like it's not applicable to this world or something. I dunno.


----------



## HeliX (Apr 21, 2010)

Every time I think about doing something, or a situation, it feels like I've imagined the entire world in my head. Like all of it is a creation of mine. It's uncomfortable 

Does anyone else get this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2013)

HeliX said:


> The other major symptom at the mo is that anything that I think about, or try to learn about, doesn't seem to make any sense. Like it's not applicable to this world or something. I dunno.


Yeah, I have that too. Makes it difficult to learn something new or follow any teachings.


----------

